# The Schwann Basic Classical Library



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

The current thread about the Penguin Guide got me to thinking about the free pamphlet that the Schwann Record Catalogue had about basic repertoire; not about specific recordings like Penguin, but just what they felt were essential composers and pieces.

As a teenage newbie to the Classical music world, I leaned heavily at first on the list to help me decide what pieces to explore. For an actual recording I'd ask advice from the Sam Goody sales people in Center City of Philadelphia who were quite knowledgable.

Anyone here familiar with this publication?

Here's a website that duplicated the information of a typical pamphlet:

http://www.goodwinshighend.com/music/classical/schwann_basic_classical_library.htm


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

That's a good list. I've never seen that one, but I well remember the Schwann Catalogue.


----------

